# Dell Latitude D600 i sterowniki ati radeon9000

## darooos

Od niedawna jestem posiadaczem Dell Latitude D600 i mam problem z zainstalowaniem sterowników do karty graficznej (obecnie pracuję na vesa). Czytałem rożne fora dyskusyjne i nadal nie umiem sobie z tym problemem poradzić. Np. Ati-drivers konflikt z xorg-server, jak udało mi się w końcu z tym poradzić to gentoo nie chciał się uruchomić w trybie graficznym. Trochę powalczyłem i chyba na razie poległem. 

Jakieś sugestie dla zniechęconego  :Smile: 

================================================

Uruchomiłem na otwartych sterownikach "radeon" z xorga.

Nadal mam problem:

~ # glxinfo | grep rendering

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

direct rendering: Yes

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## akub

oooo

wreszcie mogę się na coś przydać  :Smile: , bo posiadam takowego

pomimo tego:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56
> 
> 

 

jak widzisz:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> 
> 

 

czyli akceleracji śmiga, pomimo tego warninga wszystko działa jak należy

służę dalszą pomocą

pozdrawiam, Jakub

----------

## darooos

Dzięki Jakub za podpowiedź. Na sterach "radeon" działa mi wszystko ok. Na vesa strasznie się wszystko muliło, ale niestety skoro X-y nie wstawały to jakoś sobie radziłem.

A może przy okazji doradzisz mi jak zainstalować bezprzewodówkę, ewentualnie (jeśli to w ogóle działa pod linuksem) podgłaszanie-przyciszanie przy użyciu dedykowanych przycisków, wyłączenie monitora LCD, stan uśpienia po złożeniu monitora bez wyłączania laptopa, podczerwień, jak skonfigurować i sterować wyjściem na zewnętrzny monitor...

Sorrki, że tak dużo wypisuję, ale skoro już powalczyłeś z Dell`em o panowanie Gentoo nad nim, to masz być może jakieś gotowe howto. 

Pozdrawiam również   Darek

PS. Bluetooth, dźwięk, LAN działa jak należy  :Smile: 

----------

## akub

wifi zależy jakią masz bo montowali różne

pokaż wynik 

```

lspci -n | grep 14e4:43

```

u mnie działa na bcm43xx z kernelem 2.6.22.2 + network manager, nawet na wpa2 tylko niestety na 11mb/s bo na wyższych średnio

tu masz większość rzeczy (tylko bez tworzenia "/etc/acpi/ac-adapter.sh" to lepiej zrobić przez cpufreqd)

howto do d610 ale prawie to samo wszystko

poradniki

monitora zewnętrznego nie podłączałem to ci nei powiem, ale pewnie znajdziesz w linkach

stan uśpienia po złożeniu monitora możesz uzyskać przez gnome-power-manager lub coś podobnego w kde

uruchamianie podczerwienie wydaje mi się bezcelowe jak masz bt, ale da się, jest w linkach, tyle że się sporo z tym namęczyłem

ogólnie bardzo wdzięczny laptop pod linuksa, działa wszystko  :Smile: 

pytaj o konkrety jak czegoś nie odpalisz, tylko kombinuj przed pytaniem  :Smile: 

----------

## darooos

Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Jutro wieczorem wypróbuję. Już sam fakt, że u Ciebie wszystko działa mnie mobilizuje   :Smile: 

Próbowałem wielu dystrybucji linuksa - Gentoo dla mnie jest de best i nie wyobrażałem sobie, że mój Dell miałby być bez niego.

Konsola zwraca:~ #  lspci -n | grep 14e4:43

02:03.0 0280: 14e4:4324 (rev 02)

----------

## akub

masz tą samą karte co ja, więc próbuj sterownika bcm43xx i najnowszego kernela bo podobno w 2.6.24 zaszły dość duże zmiany, ale jeszcze nie próbowałem

w każdym razie na 2.6.22.2 działa na pewno

----------

## darooos

Właśnie udało mi się wg informacji na stronie http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_640m#ACPI:_LCD_ON.2FOFF.

skonfigurować wyłączanie monitora przy złożeniu laptopa. Działa (wyłącza) natychmiast po wciśnięciu przycisku "lid" (jak go tam określili ) i od razu też reaguje po puszczeniu.

Jest to opis dla Dell Inspirion 640, ale pięknie działa na moim laptopie.  

Kernela mam najnowszego 2.6.23 ponieważ system postawiłem kilka dni temu, więc wg Twoich sugestii powalczę z wifi  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

A bawiliście się powersave i kpowersave, bardzo dobre programy do zarządzania energią?

----------

## akub

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> A bawiliście się powersave i kpowersave, bardzo dobre programy do zarządzania energią?

 

hmm, ale o co ci konkretnie chodzi?

do oszczędzania baterii, używam cpufreqd do procesora, ekran sam jest ściemniany przez bios, używałem laptop mode ale średnio czytelny był plik conf więc dałem sobie spokój

jeśli kpowersave to standardowe zarządzanie energią pod kde to wygląda marnie w porównaniu z gnome-power-manager (ale tego nie wiem bo tylko u brata przez chwile coś widziałem pod kde)

polecam spróbować gnome-power-manager jak ktoś używa gnome, ale zobaczyć ustawienia nie przez "prawy przycisk myszy" i preferencje, tylko przez gconf

sam się wkurzałem przez troche jak mi procesor spowalniał na baterii i ekran mi się wyłączałz pominięciem ustawień cpufred i xscreensaver, a się okazało że właśnie gnome się tym zajmowało  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam, Jakub

[edit]

jednak pomyliłem się co do tego kpowersave, to nie to co myślałem, popatrzyłem na zrzuty i wygląda całkiem nieźle i dość rozbudowane, bez zagłębiania się bardziej, myślę że w gnome-power-manager przez gconf da się zrobić prawie to samo a nawet jestem pewien, ale przyznam że wygląda przyjaźniej to w kde  :Smile: 

 *darooos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Bluetooth, dźwięk, LAN działa jak należy 

 

ja mam pytanie co do bluetootha, jaką masz prędkość przy wysyłaniu/odbieraniu ? 

bo ja mam gdzieś tak 10x wolniej niż w windowsie i nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane, nikt też nie umiał mi pomóc

[/edit]

----------

## Zwierzak

powersave to programik który zajmuje się takimi bajerami jak np przetatkowywanie procesora, ściemnianie matrycy, włączanie szybszego wyłączania ekrany itp. Bardzo przydatne i pozwala naprawdę zaoszczędzić dużo energi i wszystko konfiguruje się w jednym miejscu. To co widziałeś u brata to zapewne klaptopdaemon. Muszę przyznać, że to prawdziwa kicha. Ale kpowersave to głównie nakładka na powersave (komunikują się po dbus) i funkcjonalność jego przewyższa naprawdę tą oferowaną przez gnome-power-manager (miałem okazję pobawienia się obyma). Poza tym kpowersave jest świetną „nakładką” dla konfigurowania powersave (jest to złe nazewnictwo ale inne nie pasuje). Bardzo dobre narzędzie, szkoda, że nie ma jego wersji dla Gnome.

----------

## akub

oj to teraz ja się nie zgodze, wszystko co piszesz ma też gnome-power-manager i też się po dbus-ie komunikuje, przez gconf ma multum opcji

ale wydaje mi się że to jest dyskusja o wyższości swiąt wielkanocnych nad Bożym narodzeniem  :Smile: 

----------

## darooos

Jakub walczyłem dziś wieczorem z wifi. Log z konsoli:

daro # iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.472 GHz  Access Point: Invalid

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Proszę zerknij, czy wszystko ok. Nie mam w pobliżu żadnej działającej sieci - dopiero mam zamiar postawić sobie bezprzewodówkę w domu. Napisz mi też jeśli możesz jakiego programu używasz/polecasz do szukania i konfiguracji wifi. 

Co do prędkości mojego bluetootha to łączyłem się jedynie z komórką  :Smile:  - przesyłanie plików i sterowanie programami z komórki (dla sprawdzenia czy wszystko działa).

----------

## akub

napisałem z jakiego programu korzystam

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> u mnie działa na bcm43xx z kernelem 2.6.22.2 + network manager, nawet na wpa2 tylko niestety na 11mb/s bo na wyższych średnio

 

właśnie chodzi mi o to z jaką prędkością przesyłasz pliki do/z komórki

----------

## darooos

Sorrki, przeoczyłem Twoją sugestię.

Co do bluetootha to plik 842kB przesyłałem na komórkę (SE K700i) ponad 3,5 minuty więc poniżej 4 kB na sekundę - dokładnie 3,86kB/s

================================================

Witam ponownie. Oczywiście z problemem  :Smile: 

Po kilku dniach walki poległem z wifi. Nie pisałem wcześniej, bo nie_chciałem głowy zawracać - najpierw wkład własny w szukaniu, później ewentualnie zapytywać - chyba dobrze myślę ? Network manager skonfigurowałem wg różnych info znalezionych w sieci i efekt - sieć widzi, essid ok klucz wpisywany jak trzeba (szyfrowanie WEP ponieważ w windzie tylko takie mogę ustawić więc to samo chciałem mieć na linuksie) i po kilkunastu sekundach komunikat, że nie może połączyć się z siecią. Teraz zainstalowałem Wicd managera - ten również rozpoznaje sieć, zabezpieczenie, kanał itd., klucz wpisany, szyfrowanie ustawione i to samo co w network managerze. Ciekawe co robię źle? Jakieś sugestie? co mógłbym zmienić w konfigach itp.

================================================

Poniżej wklejam wyniki poleceń iwconfig, iwlist, ifconfig, dmesq | tail i dhcpcd -d

IMHO z moją sieciówką i sterownikami do niej jest wszystko ok, ale (jeśli dobrze myślę) kłopotem jest są błędne ustawienia dhcp. I tu nie umiem sobie dać rady. Na kablu wszystko działa ok, a wifi nie umie pobrać właściwego ip.

Sieć jest domowa - adresy z  zakresu 192.168.0.1...

Używam programu Wicd - rozpoznaje wszystko, jednak po komunikacie o ustalaniu adresu ip nic się nie dzieje i po około pół minuty program zaprzestaje dalszych prób połączenia.

~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"DaroDaka"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency=2.472 GHz  Cell: Invalid

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

~ # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: EA:A1:C3:46:BC:A3

                    ESSID:"DaroDaka"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Ad-Hoc

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=95/100  Signal level=-43 dBm  Noise level=-70 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 70ms ago

 ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:DB:07:67:8C

          inet addr:169.254.25.71  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:4B:23:E1:39

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:51124 (49.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:126 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:126 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:9456 (9.2 Kb)  TX bytes:9456 (9.2 Kb)

~ # dmesg | tail

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

SoftMAC: Getting essid from req_essid

dhcpcd -d eth1

Info, eth1: dhcpcd 3.1.7 starting

Info, eth1: hardware address = 00:90:4b:23:e1:39

Info, eth1: DUID = 00:01:00:01:0e:b3:3f:e9:00:0b:db:07:67:8c

Info, eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x60b0270b

Debug, eth1: waiting on select for 20 seconds

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x60b0270b

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x60b0270b

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x60b0270b

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x60b0270b

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x60b0270b

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x60b0270b

Error, eth1: timed out

Info, eth1: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth1.info'

Info, eth1: checking 169.254.174.3 is available on attached networks

Debug, eth1: sending ARP probe #1

Debug, eth1: sending ARP probe #2

Debug, eth1: sending ARP probe #3

Debug, eth1: sending ARP claim #1

Debug, eth1: sending ARP claim #2

Info, eth1: adding IP address 169.254.174.3/16

Debug, eth1: no dns information to write

Debug, eth1: forking to background

Arfrever: Ortografia. Połączono posty.

----------

## akub

spróbuj stabilnej wersji dhcpcd

i jeśli masz dostęp do wifi ograniczony po mac adresie to sprawdź adres mac pod gentoo bo (co dziwne) różnił się ostatnim znakiem w porównaniu do wi****sa

----------

## darooos

Właśnie piszę spod skonfigurowanego i działającego wifi. Niestety tak długo walczyłem o bezprzewodówkę na bcm43xx i wreszcie dałem sobie spokój z tym modułem. Nawet kernel downgradowałem do numeru podanego przez Ciebie Jakub - skoro u Ciebie działało z tą wersją kernela więc i u mnie powinno...i nic. W końcu wróciłem do nowszej wersji kernela 2.6.23 i zainstalowałem sterowniki do mojej wifi przez ndiswrappera. Do tego NetworkManager (KNetworkManager, bo lubię KDE). Długi czas miałem jeszcze problem z adresem ip -  ciągle przydzielało mi adresy z puli 169.... a ja mam 192. 168.0.1... i z tego powodu nie miałem netu. Próbowałem udhcp, dhcp, dhcpd i progsów wifi-radar, wi-cd, NetworkManager, przez iwconfig itd. Trochę czasu mi to zajęło   :Laughing:   Obecnie ndiswrapper + najnowsze stery ze strony dell`a (ze starszymi wifi nie ruszyło) + NM. Zdecydowałem się na ndiswrappera po przeczytaniu gdzieś na forum, że ktoś męczył się z bcm43xx tak jak ja i dopiero ndiswrapper rozwiązał jego problem. Na stronie domowej ndiswarappera jest b. dobry opis instalacji i ewentualne rozwiązanie problemów.Last edited by darooos on Fri Nov 23, 2007 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## akub

jechałem na ndiswrapperze dość długo i gwarantuje że lepszy jest bcm43xx, nie napisałeś czy próbowałś stabilnej wersji dhcpcd, może zły firmware wgrywałeś, daj maila na PW to ci wyśle działający firmware, ale najpierw spróbuj z dhcpcd

i apropo bluetooth to pod m$ wi****s działa 10x szybciej

----------

## darooos

Próbowałem tej stabilnej wersji, zresztą próbowałem na wszystkich po kolei jakie są dostępne w portage. Teraz działa mi na ndiswraperze i to IMHO b. dobrze - nawet na 54 MB. Transfer przy 11MB miałem na poziomie 600-700kB, dziś na sztywno ustawiłem 54MB i transfer mam 1,5-1,6 MB co mnie cieszy niezmiernie   :Laughing:  .

BT rzeczywiście ma b. słabe transfery na linuksie. Chyba byłoby zbyt pięknie, gdyby wszystko pod linuksem działało lepiej niż pod windą...

----------

